# R-100 Less than 2 weeks away!! March 17-19



## Adams Family (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't foget to pre register . This will save you some money . Looking forward to seeing everyone again . Will have range open Fri. at 12:00


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 1, 2017)

For those comming in out of town Hampton Inn in Commerce Ga is giving discounted rate for R-100 shooters . Just ask for it .


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 5, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## Ranger/461 (Mar 6, 2017)

How late can you you show up Friday to shoot?
Thanks


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 7, 2017)

We will stop shooters from entering range at 5:00 . If your on and shooting before then shoot until dusk. But I'll be there until dark . We will want everyone off range for safety reasons at dusk .


----------



## Tadder (Mar 13, 2017)

ttt


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 15, 2017)

Ttt


----------

